
Show HN: Lightweight SFTP Server for Windows - sajagi
https://buruserver.com
======
limw
no gui ,use command.

so,don't waste your time to try it.

~~~
sajagi
There is an optional (web) gui. However the primary audience is for those who
prefer scriptability (or console/config files in general) over GUIs.

~~~
mavo
details are here: [https://buruserver.com/docs/web-
administration](https://buruserver.com/docs/web-administration)

